# UAE nissan skyline .(56k no way)



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

[img=http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/4089/30ac7af4488pgin4.jpg]


















[img=http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/2086/dr730qd1.jpg]
[img=http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/7964/dr745dr4.jpg]


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That is absoloutely stunning.



veed said:


>


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

kool pics!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmm lots of action:smokin: , not sure about that  magnolia  one though :chuckle: i mean, Damn


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

This one was just under 2 weeks ago, as I was there :wavey:


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## Durath (Nov 15, 2002)

Amazing how many different styles there are in that set of pics.

Certainly not afraid to play around with body colours!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

oh my, some of them look so bad.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

fantastic set of pics.
amazing what cheap petrol and no speed cameras will make you do


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

very cool pics 

is it just me? or does this engine have 2 CAS sensors??  










Asim,,,


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

fixed. Awesome pics man, you guys have some serious cars there.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice pics, some are awful quality though..

One thing bugging me, how do you convert the dash on an GTR to LHD as i they only came in RHD? Does someone mould an entirely new dashboard?


----------



## nissanapprntce (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh Wow , to be fair there are some nice GTR's there but for the most part it seems that many of the owners have all there taste in their mouths. As far as LHD dashes go congrats to anyone who undertakes that task because it sure as hell cant be that easy and to just finish one is a huge feat in itself but have you ever heard the phrase measure twice cut once. 

Before anyone chews me out I must say that I am known for being brutally honest I dont hold back any comment no matter how rude, uncalled for or vulgar. I dont sugar coat nothin.:flame:


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

well thnkxx allot for the comments .
well these pics are a bit old say like year. and these r just the cars driven by kids,out on the streets ... some of them are actually built for drag,like the sub zero red gtr . 
60% of them have 1jz and 2jz'z maybe beacuse the 2jz is quite cheap out here. there is notthing called as mercy in dubai except for 2 or 3% mature ppl out there .. every one just rips the car off ..The temperature is no good for a turbo car there specially for rb family.
1jz coasts about 1000 dhs in dubai that is about 180 pounds 
2j would coast about 4000 which is 500 sumthing 
rb 20 will coast 300 pounds and 26 is around 1200 pounds 
so thats why people go for 1jz there ...
there are 80% of r32's gts-t and among them 70 will be 1jz 
cuz 1jz is a bit stronger and quicker than rb20 ...

everyone loves to do body work there but no one takes care of it ..what is a car polish no one knows what is service history no one knows .. all they know is to wash the car one a week ..

but now since the begning of this year everything has changed . people have started to do decent and nice modifications ,wether it is body work or performance work .i will try to get some new pics soon .. the only problem is i have moved to london or i would have got a huge collection..


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Dude either your not telling the truth or you have been cheated with engine prices ,,,, 

1JZ = 800Dhs
2JZGTE= 3000 Dhs (including wireing and ECU)

Thanks for not posting picture of my car I would of been offended if you have.


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

bro i guess those days are gone ... you could get a 1jz for even 700 without denmo ..but now you wont get a 1jz for less than 1000.
and 2jz includin wiring and ecu for 3000 lol i worked in garage for 4 years i never found any 2jz for 3000 and that too with ecu and wiring ..let me know this charity place brother i might buy one for my gts 2morow itself .. 
and what car do you own btw?


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

are you the guy who owns r31 gray colour with 2jz?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

veed said:


> are you the guy who owns r31 gray colour with 2jz?



No he owns a proper GTR :chuckle:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> 2jz includin wiring and ecu for 3000 lol i worked in garage for 4 years i never found any 2jz for 3000


Ya I am sorry to break the news, YOU have been defentaly robbed with engine prices,,, Shj scrap yards and make them an offer they cant refuse. 

ya I did have a R31 with a 1JZ thou it was slow was only good at doing wheelspin in 3rd gear.


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

MarkMcQ said:


> That is absoloutely stunning.


Yah it's an amazing R32:bowdown1:


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

you own a nice r34 .. saw it in august when i came on holidays .. just cant remember where i saw it maybe it was autodrome or performance motors ..
what colour was ur r31? u use to come to warqa isnt it .. cuz i do remember there was one r31 that use to come there n it had 1jz ..i could make out from the sound ..nice wastegate sound as well .. but aint sure if it was you or sumone else..
and bro you are wrong about shj markets .. i am not a person with a 5 digit pay hehehe you know what i mean ..infact i have robbed and ditched those scraps allot lol ...i remember last year when i was on holiday theres this scrap in shj who had got a chaser half cut with 1jz in his container ... luckily i was there looking for eclipse turbos..and that chaser was fully done by mines ... it had mines ecu,pullys hks td06 turbos manual,apexi engine managment intake what ever is there in your mind that car had it bro ..and we got it for 3500 .. the whole half cut ...so there r chances you find these kina things .. but as you are saying 3000 for a 2jz i jus doubt it ..
man if there was a tiny lill usefull thing in scraps we would know about it .. i have purchased about 200 or 300 engines from my own hand .. there is no scrap that i have not seen or known .. i am not trying to be the one but it was just my part of work you know ... i have bought 1jz for 600 dhs as well not once many many times ..
bro in 2000 i bought my first mark II jzx81 and i swaped it with 2jz at that time it coast me 4800 ..2jz engine with injector supras 5 speed gear ...
its been almost 2 years i have left dubai ,maybe the market has changed..


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

veed said:


> and bro you are wrong about shj markets .. i am not a person with a 5 digit pay hehehe you know what i mean ..infact i have robbed and ditched those scraps allot lol ...i remember last year when i was on holiday theres this scrap in shj who had got a chaser half cut with 1jz in his container ... luckily i was there looking for eclipse turbos..and that chaser was fully done by mines ... it had mines ecu,pullys hks td06 turbos manual,apexi engine managment intake what ever is there in your mind that car had it bro ..and we got it for 3500 .. the whole half cut ...so there r chances you find these kina things .. but as you are saying 3000 for a 2jz i jus doubt it ..
> man if there was a tiny lill usefull thing in scraps we would know about it .. i have purchased about 200 or 300 engines from my own hand .. there is no scrap that i have not seen or known .. i am not trying to be the one but it was just my part of work you know ... i have bought 1jz for 600 dhs as well not once many many times ..
> bro in 2000 i bought my first mark II jzx81 and i swaped it with 2jz at that time it coast me 4800 ..2jz engine with injector supras 5 speed gear ...
> its been almost 2 years i have left dubai ,maybe the market has changed..


He not wrong I have been in Bahrain/Dubai for the last Month, Returned at the weekend and I was with BBD in Shj when we asked prices and 3000 for a 2jz with ecu and loom is what the guy quoted us. 800 for a 1jz. So I guess things have changed in the last 2 years :wavey: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

yes i do agree ..since 2 years is a long time .. wut i heard was is that prices are gone high ... anyway thnkxx for letting me know the thing is the guys i use to now from garages they r not good enough to use computer hehe so totally out of touch with the reall working class .


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

yup many 2j's around now its just cuz that engine has been in many cars not only supras... if you buying them engines first hand then thats what you pay.

Anyways I got rid of the 31 now only with my 34, if you have a chance it will be up in the autodrome on the 11th of may.


----------



## R32-TDOT (May 1, 2007)

ok how the hell do i get those left hand drive skylines...  i live in canada and would love an r32.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

R32-TDOT said:


> ok how the hell do i get those left hand drive skylines...  i live in canada and would love an r32.


From what I've seen of the skylines I've come across when I'm out in Dubai, most of them are fairly poor jobs to be honest. Nice way to get a skyline on the road out there (the only infact), but nowhere near the original look and far from being able to be described as a quality finish. 
Basically entails transplanting hacked up dashes from the original with whatever else can be made to fit, could be a camry or a corolla but my memory is a bit sketchy. 
I've yet to see a well done one, though that's not to say they don't exist. 
The few that I've seen have been fairly ugly and bodgetastic. 
It's wierd out there, very much a run it into the ground metality with a lot of folks and their cars, no matter how exotic. Very little attention paid to detailing or quality. To the extent that where most decent cars I've seen look half decent on the outside and clean enough on the inside because the owner's thrown a few dirhams at the guys in the shopping mall car park or petrol station to give it a quick once over, but as soon as you open the bonnet or look with any real detail below the surface, loads of the cars look like they've just come back from dune rallying unless they're particularly fanatical about their cars.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, it's kinda dusty out there no? Hard to keep a car clean without a garage and a clear air climate.

That's a LOT of LHD conversions, someone out there is doing this full time.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

any explanation for the dual CAS on that one car?


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

well there are 2 options of converting skylines there .. and there are thousands of places that convert the skylines.It all depends on how much you pay ... coversion starts from 2k and goes up to 6k max for a r32 ... in 2k they cut off the same dashboard and change it to left hand and work will be crap .. but as you pay more they do nice work ..and for that they use nissan bluebird dashe's,they fit in so perfect on skylines .. garages like saudi garage ,and bangladesh spare parts do really good converstion but again it all depends how much u ready to pay ...
people who are uae nationals they dont actually care about conversion because they can register the car anywhere in emirates .... but for expacts ,like am a expact i could only register the car in dubai ..... n dubai needs serious work proper conversion .. everything good and mac weldin stuff ...they will fail the car even if u have a single fault in conversion ...
when i was registring my aristo in dubai i had to take off the 2jz turbo and make a custom headrs to make it N/A ..and when i did it they wrote 2jz turbo on my registration lol ...and i apid 8k for convertin my gs300 ...it is kind of complicated there .. the rules are bit weird and if you talk about it the disscusion will never end eheh ..the people who are doing most the conversion jobs are from afghanistan and bangladesh and its not n easy job to do ... you have to plug off each n every wire and un screw everything ..

and about the cleaning brother ,thing is not much of people have villas there . around 70% live in flats you know .. and the life is too busy .you get up in the morning go to work n come back .. and most of the people have kept cleaners for their cars ...they clean the body every night and dats it ..and its dusty out there not everyone is got a garage you have to park you car on the street ..and dubais weather will kill your cars paint ..


and bbd bro i am not ther ein dubai i have moved out for my studies .i am in london now without a car eheheh .. it sucks trust me .. i am so so so bored here .. i cant even work more than 20 hours here the max i can earn is 500 or 600 and i cant afford a car in that ... i wish i could fly back to dubai and drive .. i had three cars there just sold my soarer and aristo 
now poor gtst is left lets c if my dad wants to keep it or he'll sell that off as well .. 
and hey bbd do register on our website forums
UAE Boost
UAE Boost ~ Index

everyone out here please do register on our website will love to see you all there


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

huh? so in the UAE, you can have a RHD car, except in Dubai?


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

yes you cant register a right hand car in dubai .. you can only get n export number in dubai on a right hand car which is valid for some days only ..
in other emirates you could register right hand cars not anymore...
and in dubai you could register any car excepr for r32's there not even a single dubai number r32 ... r33's yes there r 2 or 3 maybe one of them my cousin owned it ... 34's yes u can register in dubai ...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow 
old pic's mate 
thanks for sharing


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

veed said:


> yes you cant register a right hand car in dubai .. you can only get n export number in dubai on a right hand car which is valid for some days only ..
> in other emirates you could register right hand cars not anymore...
> and in dubai you could register any car excepr for r32's there not even a single dubai number r32 ... r33's yes there r 2 or 3 maybe one of them my cousin owned it ... 34's yes u can register in dubai ...


why cant you have a RHD car in the emirates though?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

bkvj said:


> why cant you have a RHD car in the emirates though?


because that's the law.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

not another LHD debat was just getting into this thread chau


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

veed said:


> [img=http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/4089/30ac7af4488pgin4.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the exception of the black R34, most of these cars look rather tacky. 

I ain't feelin' 'em.


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

brother the pics that u have quoted almost all of em have been doing low 9's on a drag strip ... no one gives a crap to the shape in dubai ... its only the goodies that matters...it is lot better now .. when drags started in uaq i could see cars with no bumpers no lights bends dirty paint jobs ...but still we do quite well on drag strips .. in such hot weather our cars r gettin low 9's and 8's i dont think you can expect anything more than that ...


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

veed dont worry about the ill comments, and true most of those are drag cars you need to strip them down, what did that red 32 do 8.2 or 8.3 1/4 mile pass that was a rocket have to be honest..

And I do know that Black GTR34 I almost traded mine in for that one when it first came from Japan threw kharasan ,, it had 2530's rollcage, carbon bits everywhere and nice rims more of a street/track car.. my car was still standard those days.

some people think the skyline is an exotic sport car, which its not, I dont blame em for paying 80-90k USD for one in the states. 

just to clarify about the conversions ya I agree some are bad but some are damn good as well. fyi I do belive the people in the UAE pioneerd the lhd conversion for GTR skyline also I distinctivly remember people saying it was "impossible" due to some bs about turbo and steering shaft. You want more info about conversions do a search its been talked about to death.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

I feel this thread sends me back to 2003, haha.


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice Pics (Nismo) ! oh sorry you are called Veed here..:wavey:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

BBD said:


> fyi I do belive the people in the UAE pioneerd the lhd conversion for GTR skyline


I think Henri in Finland was the first to make a conversion but after that it´s been mostly done in the UAE. Let´s get back on topic now, as this LHD/RHD-thing really has been covered a lot before. 

/P


----------

